# My Tanks 38 and 10



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I just thought I'd give some pics of my new Rainbows and Rams I pick up from Fanatics the other day, well enjoy.


Here is a picture of my 38 gallon tank.









Here is a shot of my one of my Male Boesmani Rainbow.









My gold gourami.









And a really nice shot of my female Dwarf.









My Gold with the Rainbows.









And now my 10 gallon.










And some shots of my German Rams:



















And that's all I have for now, sorry if I have too many photos.

P.S Even with my sisters crazy awesome camera I manage to take bad shots, oh well lol


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice fish, I love the rainbows!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics! Your Rainbows are beautiful!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

do your rams breed?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i love the wood in your 10g, its so nice


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice rams too bad they wont stay still long enough to take good pics of eh?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh wow, that 38 gallon one looks so cool. Are those plants real? If they're not, they sure look like they are.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

karazy said:


> do your rams breed?


I don't know I got them about 5 days ago, the guy at the store said they would probably do it, but I don't think I'm ready to bother with the fry just now.

Thanks Chaos553, I literaly dug through the pile for like 45 minutes.

Also Plecostomus, they are fake, but I really like them. If you want to know I pick them up at Big Al's and they came in a five pack, sorry I forget the brand.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, it goes from barrage, to ghost town


----------

